# [SOLVED] Network Error: Logon Failure



## PuffyTacos (Jul 19, 2007)

I am having a problem logging into another computer. I am using Windows Vista on both computers.

Computer A and computer B are the exact same, they were purchased even on the same day.

Computer A has a printer and computer B does not. Both A and B are able to reach the internet, and A can log into B. B cannot log into A. Whenever I try to access it though "Start>Network" I receive this message:










I have tried when all firewalls were disabled. Still the same message.

Any help would be great.


----------



## sfedder (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Network Error: Logon Failure*

Is the same user account with the same username and password being used on both boxes (I am assuming this is not on a domain)? Are both computers on the same workgroup? By "logging on" I assume you mean you are trying to access shares on the other computer via Network Neighborhood...

You may want to check out the user account permissions on each to see that they are the same (i.e. are both administrator accounts) - you can assign permissions to specific users in Windows Settings/Security Settings/User Rignts Assignment in the global policy editor.


----------



## sfedder (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Network Error: Logon Failure*

Also make sure they both have file and printer sharing installed and enabled for the LAN adapter. Check all the discovery / sharing settings and workgroup settings - See the article http://www.microsoft.com/technet/network/evaluate/vista_fp.mspx#E1C
for info on how to check this on the computers...


----------



## PuffyTacos (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Network Error: Logon Failure*

sfedder, thanks for your help. that led me in the right direction.

I was able to solve the problems with this page:

http://tech.yahoo.com/blog/null/18648

Yahoo was quite helpful


----------



## sfedder (Jul 18, 2007)

glad it was of help


----------

